

Cows graze aligned north/south - found by studying Google Earth - Tichy
http://www.livescience.com/animals/080825-magnetism-cows.html

======
Tichy
Hm, on second thought I wonder if this will turn out to be a joke. Even if
cows could feel the magnetic field, what would be the benefit of grazing in a
particular direction? Maybe more efficient resource allocation?

